# Can i paint my headlight housing black??



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

i have heard a lot of people saying that they blacked out the headlights themselves, i was just wondering if there was a website or some tutorial somewhere that tells u how to do it.. any info would be appreciated.. thanks..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Just melt the glue with a heat gun... use high temp paint on the inside, and seal them back up with high-temp adhesive... , it's pretty simple, but you've got to do it very carefully.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

JOTDADDY said:


> i have heard a lot of people saying that they blacked out the headlights themselves, i was just wondering if there was a website or some tutorial somewhere that tells u how to do it.. any info would be appreciated.. thanks..



This is very possible as many people have done it in the past, but i've heard that it takes a TON of patience and its easy to leave your headlamp assembly in a mess to the point where you end up buying a new one(s). 

Id recommend buying some that are already blacked out for you. Try www.southwestautoworks.com or searching for them. They are out there and well worth the money IMO.


----------



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

niky said:


> Just melt the glue with a heat gun... use high temp paint on the inside, and seal them back up with high-temp adhesive... , it's pretty simple, but you've got to do it very carefully.


DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE SPECIFIC DETAILS?? anything would help.. thank you


----------

